# Занимательные задачки



## Warrior Kratos

*Задача:*


> Предположим что я занял у мамы и папы по 25 рублей и того 50 на них я купил бутылку пива за 45 рублей у меня осталось 5 рублей друг попросил в долг 3 рубля у меня осталось 2 я решил отдать по рублю родителям и того получается я остался должен им по 24 рубля , 24+24=48 , да еще друг мне должен 3 рубля 48+3=51 откуда лишний рубль ?



Кто разгадает тому шоколадка


----------



## Arbitr

логика немного другая.. итак 50 изначально 
итак 50-2 =48, это он должен родителям.. -45 это пиво, осталось 3 которые он дал другу.. 
а вот тебе задачка что 2=3 ешишь сам??)
итак равенство 
4-10=9-15
представляем это как 
2 в квадрате - 2,5/2 = 3 в квад - 3,5/2 (две целых пать вторых и три целых пять вторых)
к обоим частям равенства прибавляем 5/2 в квадрате
2 (в кв) -2,5/2 + 5/2(в кв) = 3 (в кв) -3,5/2 + 52 (в кв)
пол форм квадр. (a+- b)^2=a^2+- 2ab+b^2
(2-5/2) в кв = (3-5/2) в кв
ставим все это под общий корень и получается
2-5/2 = 3-5/2 далее отнимаем от каждой части равенства 5/2 и получается
2=3


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Arbitr написал(а):


> логика немного другая.. итак 50 изначально
> итак 50-2 =48, это он должен родителям.. -45 это пиво, осталось 3 которые он дал другу..
> а вот тебе задачка что 2=3 ешишь сам??)
> итак равенство
> 4-10=9-15
> представляем это как
> 2 в квадрате - 2,5/2 = 3 в квад - 3,5/2 (две целых пать вторых и три целых пять вторых)
> к обоим частям равенства прибавляем 5/2 в квадрате
> 2 (в кв) -2,5/2 + 5/2(в кв) = 3 (в кв) -3,5/2 + 52 (в кв)
> пол форм квадр. (a+- b)^2=a^2+- 2ab+b^2
> (2-5/2) в кв = (3-5/2) в кв
> ставим все это под общий корень и получается
> 2-5/2 = 3-5/2 далее отнимаем от каждой части равенства 5/2 и получается
> 2=3


Молодец *Arbitr*!!! Голова у тебя варит! 
На эту задачку я наткнулся на просторах инета, вот решил выложить!!


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Arbitr написал(а):


> х


это умножение или неизвестное?


----------



## aidoqa

это умножение)


----------



## Techno

Arbitr написал(а):


> 4-10=9-15
> представляем это как
> 2 в квадрате - 2,5/2 = 3 в квад - 3,5/2 (две целых пать вторых и три целых пять вторых)


Это как Вы так представили?))) 
2,5/2=5, а 3,5/2=7,5 или я что-то не так понял?)))

_Добавлено через 17 минут 29 секунд_
Тогда уж и я задачку напишу
*Дано*: картина на веревке (см. Рис.)
*Вопрос:* сможете ли вы повесить эту картину на два гвоздя так, чтобы при вытаскивании любого гвоздя картина падала?


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Techno написал(а):


> Дано: картина на веревке (см. Рис.)
> Вопрос: сможете ли вы повесить эту картину на два гвоздя так, чтобы при вытаскивании любого гвоздя картина падала?


*Techno*, а такое точно возможно?


----------



## Severnyj

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> *Techno*, а такое точно возможно?



Возможно, я правда логически не придумаю (точнее, неохота заморачиваться), но все в детстве играли со шнурочком, переплетая его среди пальцев, а потом вынимая за одну петелечку.


----------



## Techno

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> Techno, а такое точно возможно?


Да


----------



## Drongo

Techno написал(а):


> Дано: картина на веревке (см. Рис.)
> Вопрос: сможете ли вы повесить эту картину на два гвоздя так, чтобы при вытаскивании любого гвоздя картина падала?


В условии не сказано куда забить гвозди и как, но с ходу прибиваем два гвоздя рядом по углам картины, ставим на эти гвозди картину - она стоит, как на подставке. Вытащите один из них, картина упадёт. Ага? 


P.S. Выделите несколько комментариев в отдельную тему под решение логических задач.


----------



## Techno

Drongo написал(а):


> Ага?


Согласен, что упадет Но я имел ввиду немного другое Нужно веревочку каким-то определенным образом на гвозди накрутить)))


----------



## Drongo

Techno написал(а):


> Нужно веревочку каким-то определенным образом на гвозди накрутить)))


Тогда забиваем гвозди под верёвку. Объяснить словами трудновато. Вот, типа картинка. Красным цветом - гвозди, под углом и чтобы они были как бы снизу вверх, пока два гвоздя забиты, то даже их наклонный угол не позволит верёвке соскользнуть за счёт эффекта распирания, так как забиваются они не только под наклонным углом, но и в противоположные стороны. За счёт этого верёвка не сможет соскользнуть. Вот так примерно.








Вытаскивая любой из гвоздей, верёвка на одном гвозде соскользнёт под собственной тяжестью.


----------



## Сашка

Нет, веревка определённым образом накручивается на гвозди. Гвозди просто вбиты в стену, под прямым углом)))) единственно, веревка должна быть подлиннее, чем на картинке.

зы. не участвую, т к знаю эту загадку.

Отгадка не сложная. Чтобы нагляднее было, можно понакручивать веревку себе на большой и указательный пальцы


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Нет, веревка определённым образом накручивается на гвозди


А, типа восьмёркой.


----------



## Сашка

если ты имеешь ввиду просто накрутить восьмёркой большой моток веревки, который будет держать картину за счёт обьёма, то нет


----------



## Drongo

Severnyj написал(а):


> все в детстве играли со шнурочком, переплетая его среди пальцев, а потом вынимая за одну петелечку.


Да, я помню.


*Сашка*, тогда подскажи как, что-то у меня нет идей.


----------



## Techno

Ответ под спойлером, хотите смотрите, хотите думайте дальше


Спойлер










_Добавлено через 19 минут 39 секунд_
Следующая задача:
Возьмем тетрадь в клетку. Нарисуем в ней прямоугольный треугольник с катетами 5 и 12 клеток. Посчитаем его площадь (для удобства будем брать в качестве единицы измерения - клетку тетради т.е. площадь равна: 5*12/2=30). Теперь врисуем в этот прямоугольный треугольник прямоугольник со сторонами 4 на 3 клетки (см. рисунок).Посчитаем площадь нашего большого треугольника как сумму площадей получившихся фигур т.е. 2 треугольников и прямоугольника. Какая в этом случае получится площадь и почему???


----------



## Techno

Никаких вариантов нет или задача слишком легкая, чтобы кто-нибудь ответил?


Techno написал(а):


> Посчитаем площадь нашего большого треугольника как сумму площадей получившихся фигур


Сколько хоть площадь то получилась?)))


----------



## Techno

Не хотите решать задачки как хотите 
Тогда немного о человеческом восприятии слов Попробуйте прочитать то, что в спойлере


Спойлер



Моорз и сцлное; днеь чынсеудй!
Еще ты дешерлмь, дург пртеелсный -
Проа, касцвиара, пнсиосрь:
Орктой сомнтукы нгеой врзоы
Нтчеавсру сеовнрей Арворы,
Здвзоею свеера ясвиь!

Вчоер, ты пимшноь, вюгьа залслиь,
На мнтоум небе млга нлсосаиь;
Луна, как блодене птняо,
Свозкь тчуи мчырнае жтеелла,
И ты пеаьчнлая силеда -
А нынче..... пгдялои в онко:

Под гбыоумли неабмеси
Внемоклпеилыи квормаи,
Белстя на сонцле, снег лиежт;
Пырчоарнзй лес оидн чеерент,
И ель свзокь иней зенееелт,
И речка подо лдоьм биестлт.

Вся каонмта яыраннтм блекосм
Оназреа. Веыеслм троскем
Тщерит зопаетнланя печь.
Птиянро думать у лжекани.
Но зшнеаь: не влетеь ли в снкаи
Кыблкоу бурую зчеапрь?

Сокьлзя по уертемнну сгену,
Друг миылй, пеамдридся бегу
Нетиепврлеого кноя
И навсеитм поля псытуе,
Леса, нвданео слоть гытусе,
И бреег, млиый для мнея.


----------



## Drongo

да-да, где-то читал объяснение этому феномену, если первая и последняя буквы слова стоят на месте, то те, что между первым и последним символом могут стоять в произвольном порядке, и слово будет читаемо. Объясняется каким-то абстрактным восприятием слова целиком как куска, а не как последовательно-посимвольного считывания букв.


----------



## Mila

Techno написал(а):


> Не хотите решать задачки как хотите



Все лентяя


----------



## akok

Лентяя х 2,0536


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> Сколько хоть площадь то получилась?)))


получилось 28
потому-что не возможно вписать прямоугольник с такими сторонами...в реальности он будет чуть больше.


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> в реальности он будет чуть больше.


Вам не кажется, что если бы он был больше, то и площадь получилась бы больше?)))

_Добавлено через 23 минуты 30 секунд_


akoK написал(а):


> х 2,0536


Может я не в теме, но что это означает?


----------



## akok

Techno написал(а):


> Может я не в теме, но что это означает?


Коэффициент текущей лени.


----------



## shestale

shestale написал(а):


> в реальности он будет чуть больше.


Ты прав, конечно-же меньше , я просто описался.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 19 секунд_
...т.к. площадь указал правильную, меньше на 2.


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Ты прав, конечно-же меньше , я просто описался.


А доказать сможешь? Потому что если рисовать в тетради, то там все как раз вписывается

*Следующая задача:*
Дана двухцветная доска (см. рисунок). На всех черных клетках стоят синие фишки.
Представим, что все фишки одновременно начали двигаться по доске (разрешено только горизонтальное и вертикальное движение, диагональное запрещено).
Вопрос: можно ли их подвинуть так, чтобы:
1. каждая фишка сдвинулась ровно на одну клетку;
2. ни на одной клетке не оказалось двух фишек ???
Если можно, то как??? Если нельзя, то почему???


----------



## Sfera

Techno написал(а):


> Если можно, то как??? Если нельзя, то почему???


нельзя

потому что фишки с черных клеток можно передвинуть только на белые клетки, а их меньше, чем черных
черных-25, белых 24. Одной фишке не хватит белой клетки


----------



## Techno

Sfera написал(а):


> нельзя
> потому что фишки с черных клеток можно передвинуть только на белые клетки, а их меньше, чем черных
> черных-25, белых 24. Одной фишке не хватит белой клетки


Ух ты А что как быстро решили то)))


----------



## Sfera

просто посчитала количество фишек и мест для них)


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> А доказать сможешь? Потому что если рисовать в тетради, то там все как раз вписывается


Можно доказать и математически. Впишется он таким образом и останется не учтенная площадь синего треугольника равная 2. Если хочешь проверь...
Математически
30=12+4+12+Х
Х=2


----------



## Techno

Sfera написал(а):


> просто посчитала количество фишек и мест для них)


Ну до этого тоже надо догадаться Некоторые могут вот тупо сесть и рисовать маршруты

_Добавлено через 45 секунд_


shestale написал(а):


> Если хочешь проверь...


Не хочу)))


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> Не хочу)))


Тогда просто поверь


----------



## Drongo

Techno написал(а):


> Некоторые могут вот тупо сесть и рисовать маршруты


блин да, я такой, к сожалению до сих пор не решил задачку о восьми ферзях. Лень не даёт. )))


> смысл задачи таков, нужно поставить восемь ферзей на шахматной доске так чтобы ни один из них не "атаковал" другого.



p.s. ответы в гугле есть, но это не интересно


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Математически
> 30=12+4+12+Х
> Х=2


Это ничего не доказывает))) Какая то взятая с потолка формула И рисунок это тоже не доказательство Так что пока не поверю тебе
Придумывай как можно доказать

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 24 секунды_


Drongo написал(а):


> блин да, я такой, к сожалению до сих пор не решил задачку о восьми ферзях. Лень не даёт. )))


Вот как раз эту задачу, как мне кажется, нужно решать тупым перебором. По-моему это что-то из разряда задач динамического программирования))) Но могу ошибаться)))

_Добавлено через 19 минут 5 секунд_
*Следующая задача:*
Возьмите листок бумаги и нарисуйте правильную пятиконечную звезду (см. рисунок).
Сможете ли Вы согнуть этот листок бумаги так, чтобы можно было вырезать ножницами эту звезду одним разрезом и по прямой линии???


----------



## Sfera

могу, делала давно) но подзабыла немного..ща потренировалась, звезда развалилась на две половинки - не правильно сложила лист первый раз)) но принцип помню.. а как те доказывать то? фотографировать что ли свое рукоделие?


----------



## Techno

Sfera написал(а):


> а как те доказывать то? фотографировать что ли свое рукоделие?


Нарисуй линии по которым складывала)))

_Добавлено через 14 минут 5 секунд_


Sfera написал(а):


> могу, делала давно)


А треугольник сможешь? Любой треугольник?


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> Какая в этом случае получится площадь и почему???


Я ответил - S=28
Почему - потому-что изначально не верное условие, т.к. не возможно вписать прямоугольник в треугольник с такими значениями сторон. Показал графически и привел суммы площадей, больше ни чего доказывать не вижу смысла.


----------



## Sfera

можно и треугольник

звезда это)


----------



## Drongo

Techno написал(а):


> По-моему это что-то из разряда задач динамического программирования))) Но могу ошибаться)))


да-да, именно из учебника программирования я о ней и узнал.


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Показал графически и привел суммы площадей, больше ни чего доказывать не вижу смысла.


Ступил что-то я Не те размеры дал))) Вот такой нарисуйте


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> Не те размеры дал))) Вот такой нарисуйте


Ты любые размеры давай, но с математической точки зрения - это тоже полный абсурд.
Понимаешь, на сколько-бы частей и как угодно, ты бы не разделил этот треугольник его площадь все-равно будет равна сумме площадей его составных частей.
Все остальное это погрешности при рисовании. Если воспользуешься например Автокадом, то сразу поймешь.

P.S.
Ты лучше скажи как рисунок сюда вставить полный, а не миниатюрой


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Если воспользуешься например Автокадом, то сразу поймешь.


А ты попробуй воспользоваться только линейкой, тетрадкой и карандашом.



shestale написал(а):


> Ты лучше скажи как рисунок сюда вставить полный, а не миниатюрой


Залить на хостинг для начала.


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> А ты попробуй воспользоваться только линейкой, тетрадкой и карандашом.


или от руки нарисовать...


Techno написал(а):


> Залить на хостинг для начала.


Можно подробнее?


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Можно подробнее?


например, ipicture.ru



shestale написал(а):


> или от руки нарисовать...


Можно и от руки. Судя твоей логике в школе не математику надо преподавать, а вводный курс в Автокад, Maple и правила пользования калькулятором.


----------



## shestale

Techno написал(а):


> Судя твоей логике в школе не математику надо преподавать


Ты не обижайся , но это чистая математика


shestale написал(а):


> на сколько-бы частей и как угодно, ты бы не разделил этот треугольник его площадь все-равно будет равна сумме площадей его составных частей.


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Ты не обижайся , но это чистая математика


Пока я от тебя ничего математического не увидел Увидел только как ты умеешь пользоваться Автокадом
Когда ты рисуешь рисунок, там не понятно больше этот прямоугольник или меньше. Твои рисунки это не есть слово "математика", которое ты употребляешь в каждом своем сообщении Я даже могу не поверить твоему рисунку из Автокада, вдруг программист ошибся и он рисует не правильно Ты мне математическое обоснование приведи, что он больше или меньше...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 33 секунды_


shestale написал(а):


> на сколько-бы частей и как угодно, ты бы не разделил этот треугольник его площадь все-равно будет равна сумме площадей его составных частей.


Вот ты рисуешь такой треугольник, делишь его так я нарисовал выше и думаешь что все нормально поделилось и считаешь его площадь как сумму площадей трех фигур и она оказывается неправильная, потому что видимость обманчива


----------



## shestale

Просто ты от меня хочешь увидеть то, что есть у тебя в ответе, а других решений ты не принимаешь. Графическое пояснение - не подходит, как сумма площадей тебе тоже не подходит, я уж и не знаю что предложить. Дело не в видимости, а в том что ты задал размеры и я дал ответ.


----------



## Techno

shestale написал(а):


> Просто ты от меня хочешь увидеть то, что есть у тебя в ответе


У меня нет никакого ответа, я принимаю любой обоснованный ответ. Графическое изображение это не ответ. 


shestale написал(а):


> Дело не в видимости, а в том что ты задал размеры и я дал ответ.


Ты дал ответ без доказательства. Теперь специально для тебя буду придумывать задачу на эту же тему. Жди.


----------



## thyrex

*Techno*, обозначь все точки на твоем рисунке буквами, перевыложи рисунок и я обосную математически, что прямоугольник со сторонами, которые ты привел не может иметь одну общую точку с гипотенузой


----------



## Techno

thyrex написал(а):


> Techno, обозначь все точки на твоем рисунке буквами, перевыложи рисунок и я обосную математически, что прямоугольник со сторонами, которые ты привел не может иметь одну общую точку с гипотенузой


Да Вы то понятно, что обоснуете





_Добавлено через 35 минут 48 секунд_
*shestale*, придумать то, что я хотел не получилось Но все-таки я тебя озадачу
Даны 2 прямоугольных треугольника. Первый с катетами 7 и 12 клеток, второй - 5 и 10 клеток. Посчитай их площадь как сумму площадей вписанных в них фигур 
Представим, что напрямую мы их площадь считать не умеем


----------



## thyrex

Techno написал(а):


> Да Вы то понятно, что обоснуете


Итак, приступим

Тригонометрия (или можно свести к подобию теугольников)

В силу параллельности прямых DE и AC углы BED и ECF равны
Следовательно их тангенсы равны
Имеем, BDE = EF:FC или в числах 2:5 = 3:7 (или 14:35 = 15:35)
Равенство неверное, следовательно точка Е не может лежать на гипотенузе
А т.к. тангенс угла BED оказался меньше, то точка Е лежит за пределами треугольника и следовательно стороны DE и FE пересекают гипотенузу в двух разных точках


----------



## icotonev

Движат ли се, не се ли движат?


----------



## SNS-amigo

icotonev написал(а):


> Движат ли се, не се ли движат?


В очите - да, наистина - не, картинката в JPG - това не е анимация. 
(Не верь глазам своим, JPG не анимируется!)


----------



## SNS-amigo

Вот несколько простых задачек (нашел в газете)

1. Вы участник заезда велосипедистов-любителей. Путём неимоверных усилий на последнем километре вы наконец обошли занимавшего вторую позицию. Какое место вы заняли? 

2. Вы приняли участие в забеге марафонцев и обогнали бегуна, занимавшего последнюю позицию. На каком месте вы оказались? 

3. У отца Мери было пять дочерей: Чача, Чече, Чичи, Чочо... Как назвали последнюю?

5 секунд на обдумывание каждой задачки.


----------



## aidoqa

1)второй
2)предпоследний
3)Чучу


----------



## Techno

aidoqa написал(а):


> 2)предпоследний


думаю, что не совсем


----------



## aidoqa

последний )


----------



## icotonev

Первые три слова, которые вы читаете,определить ваш характер..!


----------



## Severnyj

icotonev написал(а):


> Первые три слова, которые вы читаете,определить ваш характер..!



Эм, Зверь, холод, радость))))


----------



## Techno

Холод, радость, музыка


----------



## Drongo

Зверь, поцелуй, муж. 

_Мой ласковый и нежный зверь
Я так люблю тебя поверь
Мой ласковый
Мой ласковый и нежный зверь._


----------



## iskander-k

Много слов видно


----------



## SergeyG

Загадка на логику N1






P.S. надеюсь картинку вставил правильно


----------



## Sfera

1.Вверх. треугольники плавучих штук (буев,наверное) направлены против течения, по ходу теплохода
2.Осень. Косяк птиц летит на юг (определила по кроне сосен-лысая сторона там, где север)
3.Не глубока, раз товарищ на теплоходе щупом меряет дно. Наверное, боится сесть на мель)
4.Близко, люди на кораблике толпятся с вещами, готовятся сойти на берег
5. Пристань с того берега, где народ хочет сойти
Если смотреть по ходу кораблика, то по левому берегу. А если по течению реки, то по правому
6.Солнце на востоке (буи на воде освещены с востока). Значит-утро.


----------



## SergeyG

*Sfera*, одна ошибка в рассуждениях. Первые 5 ответов верно )


----------



## thyrex

Sfera написал(а):


> буи на воде освещены с востока


А по-моему с юга. Стало быть в районе полудня


----------



## Sfera

thyrex написал(а):


> А по-моему с юга.


все может быть)


----------



## SergeyG

Попробуйте прикинуть контуры "теней" парохода, бакена и деревьев, может наведут на новую мысль


----------



## Drongo

Sfera написал(а):


> 1.Вверх. треугольники плавучих штук (буев,наверное) направлены против течения, по ходу теплохода
> 2.Осень. Косяк птиц летит на юг (определила по кроне сосен-лысая сторона там, где север)
> 3.Не глубока, раз товарищ на теплоходе щупом меряет дно. Наверное, боится сесть на мель)
> 4.Близко, люди на кораблике толпятся с вещами, готовятся сойти на берег
> 5. Пристань с того берега, где народ хочет сойти
> Если смотреть по ходу кораблика, то по левому берегу. А если по течению реки, то по правому
> 6.Солнце на востоке (буи на воде освещены с востока). Значит-утро.


На первые два ответил как Маша. Третий и четвёртый интуитивно ответил бы как Маша, но логически обосновать мог бы так: неглубока, поскольку берег близко. Пятый не сообразил, но опять-таки интуитивно почувствовал, что пристань слева. А время суток вечер, если по деревьям, там где крона длиннее - юг, значит слева у нас восток, справа - запад, тени идут с запада на восток, солнце садится на западе, отсюда и вытекает что вечер...


----------



## SergeyG

вообще конечно вечер. На бакенах установлены фонари. Их ставят вечером на ночь и снимают утром. Кроме того, на противоположном берегу видно пастуха, который гонит стадо в селение. Итог - это вечернее время, конец светового дня.
Видимо всех в заблуждение ввела псевдо-"тень". То что мы видим на воде от бакена и парохода - скорее отражение предметов в воде, чем тень. На это явно указывает направленность линий к наблюдателю и непараллельность их между собой. 

А вот и вторая загадка из той же оперы


----------



## shestale

1. утро (на том берегу засевают распаханное поле, рыбак на берегу, скорее всего на утренней зорьке)
2. весна, раз идет посев.
3. да (на реке есть бакен)
4. на запад, треугольник воды у бакена + утром солнце всходит на востоке, значит тень отбрасывется на запад.
5. если бакеном отмечена мель, значит не глубоко.
6. думаю нет, так люди спешащие, скорее всего на поезд просят лодочника их переправить.
7. на том берегу, т.к. к лодочнику направляется и мужчина с фонарем, напоминающий железнодорожника.
8. на север, весной возвращаются из теплых стран.


----------



## goredey

shestale написал(а):


> 4. на запад, треугольник воды у бакена + утром солнце всходит на востоке, значит тень отбрасывется на запад.



Я думаю,что на восток течет река. Лодка подходит к мосткам так, чтобы течение её к ним прибивало( ну во всяком случае я на катере так паркуюсь


----------



## Drongo

1. Утро. Тень дерева падает с востока на запад.
2. Ранняя весна, там по реке ледоход наблюдается.
3. Судоходна, там буй виден.
4. Течёт речушка на запад.
5. Примерно 4-5 футов глубина, сваи вбитые в причал не будут глубоко вбивать в воду.
6. Нет, там лодочник\перевозчик.
7. Железная Дорога наверное на том берегу, раз с утра и на работку.
8. С журавлями конечно сложновато, если весна то должны на север лететь, а если судить по дереву летят больше на юг, в крайнем случае на запад... Хотя если клин не ровный...


----------



## SergeyG

Всем спасибо, ответы в большей части верные.
Правильное решение:


Спойлер



На поле трактор с соответствующим оборудованием - на поле идет сев.
Сев либо ранней весной либо осенью. Но во втором случае на деревьяех еще есть листья, коих не видно на рисунке - абсолютно голые ветки. Посему все же ранняя весна.
По весне журавли направляются с юга на север.
Буи (бакены) устанавливаются для обозначения фарватера только на судоходных реках. Треугольник поплавка бакена углом всегда направлен против течения.
Исходя из полета журавлей на север и учитывая ориентацию угла поплавка бакена, можно сделать вывод что река течет (или текет? :unknw: ) с севера на юг.
Рассмотривая тень дерева, видно что солнце стоит на юго-востоке. Для весны это примерно 7-10 часов утра.
Товарищ с фонарем видимо железнодорожник (фонарь характерный). Наверное живет где-то поблизости от станции.
Мостки и лесенка к ним ведущая, а также лодка с пассажирами, готовящимися к посадке, говорят что в близлежащей окрестности нет моста и налажен перевоз через реку в таком виде.
Река возле пристани довольно глубока - паренек рядом с удочкой, поплавок очень далеко от крючка, так делается при ловле рыбы на глубоком месте.



_Добавлено через 6 часов 30 минут 7 секунд_
Еще одна задачка из той же серии:



Вопросы:
1. Сколько туристов расположилось в этом лагере?
2. Когда они сюда приехали? (вчера, сегодня или несколько дней назад)
3. На чем они сюда приехали?
4. Далеко ли до ближайшего селения от лагеря?
5. С какого направления дует ветер: с севера или юга?
6. Какое сейчас время суток?
7. Куда ушел Шура?
8. Имя вчерашнего дежурного по лагерю?
9. Какой день какого месяца показан на рисунке?


----------



## orderman

1) Четыре (4 ложки, 4 человека в графике дежурств)
2) Приехали вчера (исходя из графика дежурств и последующие вопросы)
3) Предположительно на лодке (весла возле палатки)
4) Недалеко (в лагере ходит курица)
5) Ветер с юга (см. пламя костра и количество веток на дереве)
6) Утро (анализ исходя из предыдущего пункта)
7) Ловит бабочек
8) Коля
9) 8 июля


----------



## SergeyG

*orderman*, 
одна ошибочка вкралась.


----------



## orderman

9) 8 августа  (вроде только этот пункт вызвал большое затруднение)


----------



## Drongo

orderman написал(а):


> 2) Приехали вчера (исходя из графика дежурств и последующие вопросы)


Приехали давно(несколько дней назад), т.к. на палатке и дереве видна паутина...


----------



## Mila

Путник шёл из одного города в другой. 
За 1-й день он прошёл 1/5 всего расстояния.
За 2-й день он прошёл 1/4 оставшегося пути.
За 3-й день он прошёл 1/3 того, что осталось.
За 4-й день он преодолел половину расстояния, оставшегося после третьего дня пути.

Всего за 4 дня было пройдено 400 км. Сколько еще нужно пройти, чтобы закончить путешествие?


Ответ:
100 км.


----------



## shestale

Только хотел ответ написать, гляжу, а он там тоже есть 


Mila написал(а):


> Ответ:
> 100 км.


----------



## glax24

Drongo написал(а):


> блин да, я такой, к сожалению до сих пор не решил задачку о восьми ферзях. Лень не даёт. )))


Мы тоже как то решали на обеде эту задачку на листочках, друг не долго думая написал программку для облегчения этой задачи. И устроили соревнования кто больше вариантов найдет (так и прошел рабочий день)


----------



## Drongo

*glax24*, Отлично вышло, с такой прогой расстановку ферзей сделал за 1 минуту.


----------



## glax24

Мой вариант


----------



## SNS-amigo

Давно это было. Совсем забыл уже.



SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Вот несколько простых задачек (нашел в газете)
> 1. Вы участник заезда велосипедистов-любителей. Путём неимоверных усилий на последнем километре вы наконец обошли занимавшего вторую позицию. Какое место вы заняли?
> 2. Вы приняли участие в забеге марафонцев и обогнали бегуна, занимавшего последнюю позицию. На каком месте вы оказались?
> 3. У отца Мери было пять дочерей: Чача, Чече, Чичи, Чочо... Как назвали последнюю?
> 5 секунд на обдумывание каждой задачки.



1. Второе. 
2. Невозможно обогнать последнего бегуна, если только не выбежать в последний момент из толпы. 
3. Пятую звали Мери.


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Головоломка со спичками. 
Нужно переложить одну спичку так, чтобы получилось верное равенство.


----------



## Drongo

C первой *I* к минусу, делая его плюсом.

*V + IV = IX*


----------



## Warrior Kratos

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> Головоломка со спичками.
> Нужно переложить одну спичку так, чтобы получилось верное равенство.


в описании задачки написано что решить её могут люди обладающие iq больше 120


----------



## Drongo

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> в описании задачки написано что решить её могут люди обладающие iq больше 120


Мы её ещё в 1990-м году в пионерском лагере решали, на песке.


----------



## thyrex

Drongo написал(а):


> C первой I к минусу, делая его плюсом.
> V + IV = IX


А можно и так *VI + IV = X*


----------



## Warrior Kratos

В бар вошел человек и попросил у бармена стакан воды. Они никогда раньше не встречались. Бармен достал из-под стойки ружье и направил его на человека. Тот сказал "спасибо" и ушел. Что произошло?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 28 секунд_
слева два, а справа три.....
что это?


----------



## glax24

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> слева два, а справа три.....
> что это?


Пальцы


----------



## Warrior Kratos

glax24 написал(а):


> Пальцы


а почему тогда не 


> слева три, а справа два


?


----------



## glax24

Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> слева три, а справа два


А это уже другая загадка.



Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> слева два, а справа три.....


Или это 23


----------



## Warrior Kratos

glax24 написал(а):


> Пальцы


Нет.


glax24 написал(а):


> Или это 23


Хороший ответ. Но есть ещё один вариант


----------



## Sfera




----------



## Drongo

Там что-то не учитывается, актив по отношению к пассиву. Короче объяснить не могу, но нутром знаю как правильно. ))) Я как-то тоже лет шесть назад тупил над этой задачкой. :biggrin:


----------



## glax24

150(общий долг)-30(отдали)=120(должны)
А шоколадки тут не причем, нельзя прибавлять их к остатку долга.


----------



## M.B

Некоторый алгоритм из одной цепочки символов получает новую цепочку
следующим образом. Сначала вычисляется длина исходной цепочки
символов; если она нечётна, то дублируется средний символ цепочки
символов, а если чётна, то в начало цепочки добавляется буква Г. 
В полученной цепочке символов каждая буква заменяется буквой, 
следующей за ней в русском алфавите (А – на Б, Б – на В и т. д., а Я – на А). 
Получившаяся таким образом цепочка является результатом работы
описанного алгоритма. 
Например, если исходной была цепочка УРА, то результатом работы
алгоритма будет цепочка ФССБ, а если исходной была цепочка ПУСК, то
результатом работы алгоритма будет цепочка ДРФТЛ. 
Дана цепочка символов РЕКА. Какая цепочка символов получится, если
к данной цепочке применить описанный алгоритм дважды (т. е. применить
алгоритм к данной цепочке, а затем к результату вновь применить алгоритм)? 
Русский алфавит: АБВГДЕЁЖЗИЙКЛМНОПРСТУФХЦЧШЩЪЫЬЭЮЯ

p.s из ГИА по инф-ке.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 21845

_Решение_:
*1.* РЕКА = 4 символа и число четное, по алгоритму добавим в начало цепочки символ *Г*.
*2.* Получим цепочку символов *Г*РЕКА, заменим каждый символ следующим по алфавиту:
Г => Д
Р => С
Е => Ё
К => Л
А => Б
*3.* Итак, получили: ДСЁЛБ и согласно условию применим еще раз алгоритм, но перед этим, надо продублировать средний символ *Ё*, т.к. количество символов нечетное.
*4.* Имеем цепочку ДСЁ*Ё*ЛБ и заменяем каждый символ следующим по алфавиту:
Д => Е
С => Т
Ё => Ж
Ё => Ж
Л => М
Б => В
*5.* Ответ: в итоге цепочка символов ЕТЖЖМВ.


M.B написал(а):


> p.s из ГИА по инф-ке.


*P.S.*
И где здесь информатика..., задаю себе вопрос, ведь это Государственная Итоговая Аттестация!


----------

